# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear fm με el504

## ok1gr

γίνεται? κανένα σχέδιο?

----------


## erasor

Βέβαιως και γίνεται και απ΄οτι έμαθα οδηγείται και με 1Wataki μονο. Οταν βρώ χρόνο θα το σχεδιάσω και θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## ok1gr

erasor είσαι μεγάλος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Πόσα watt δίνει? Ελπίζω να μην αργίσεις πολύ.

----------


## AKIS

δεν νομιζω να δοσει πανω απο 18-20

----------


## ok1gr

μια χαρά είναι!

----------


## erasor

Αυτό είναι το θεωρητικό μέρος του LINEAR. To πρακτικό πιστεύω σύντομα να υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## AKIS

καλα βρισκουμε αυτα τα σχεδια αλλα μεταβλητους πυκνωτες που βρισκουμε??

----------


## ok1gr

watt?

----------


## AKIS

τι watt?
μεταβλητους πυκνωτες απο που αγοραζετε (για fm)

----------


## erasor

Με 350V στην άνοδο και οδήγηση περιπου στα 5W θα βγάλει πάνω απο 25W σίγουρα. Αυτοταλάντωτη αυτη εμένα μου έβγαζε 28W. Παιδια ότι αφορά τους μεταβλητούς εγώ τους έχω απο το 1988 στην άκρη τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα στην Ελλάδα αν πουλάει κάποιος. Εγώ τους είχα αγοράσει απο το γιουσουρούμ (μοναστηράκι) το 1988 ,΄τότε ήταν η χρυσή εποχή για τους ερασιτέχνες.Για δοκιμάστε εδώ www.rfparts.com

----------


## ok1gr

έχει ο Μανιάτης. (radio741)

@erasor: Τα rfc τί είναι? Μή μου πείς 60σπείρες σε bic.... θα τρελαθώ :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

και αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχω 3-4 τέτοιες λάμπες? Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι ποιό δυνατό?

----------


## kostas30

Με 2 504 push pull  to 1992   και  750volt & 220 ma πηρα κοντα στα 110 βαττ μετα απο πολυ κοπο και πολλα ξενυχτια.

----------


## erasor

Εγώ για RFC προτιμώ κατι απλότερο. Το καλαμάκι απο τον Φραπέ μου  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ok1gr

και πόσες σπείρες τυλίγεις? Επίσεις όλα τα πηνία είναι 1mm πάχος? Τέλος όταν λέει γύρο αό το L3 ενοεί να περνάει από μέσα ή γύρο από την επιφάνειά του?

@kostas: με 320V δεν γίνεται τίποτα?

----------


## GREG

Το σιγουρο προβλημα που εχει αυτο το σχεδιο και που ποτε δεν μπορεσα να το λυσω με οποιαδηποτε λαμπα μικρης ισχυος ειναι Η ΑΥΤΟΤΑΛΑΝΤΟΣΗ  :Head:

----------


## erasor

GREG Το κόλπο είναι να απομονώσεις όσο μπορείς την είσοδο απο την έξοδο, δηλαδή κατά προτίμηση χρησιμοποιείς κλειστό κουτί και το χωριζείς με μια λαμαρίνα αλουμινίου στα δύο , απο την βάση της λάμπας και πίσω βάζεις όλο το κυκλωμα της εισόδου ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ. Και απο την βαση και πάνω την εξοδο και την γραμμή τροφοδοσίας για την άνοδο.

ok1gr τα RFC ειναι 60 σπειρών ,τα πηνία εισόδου και εξόδου ειναι απο σύρμα 1mm με διαμετρο 10mm και οταν λέω γύρω απο ενωώ διάμετρο 15mm  να περνάει μέσα απο αυτο το πηνίο με την διάμετρο 10mm

----------


## kostas30

αν το linear εχει αρνητικη τάση και οχι αυτοπόλωση  ειναι δυσκολο  να αυτοταλαντώσει.

----------


## erasor

Σύμφωνώ αλλά ανεβαίνει το κόστος

----------


## ok1gr

> GREG Το κόλπο είναι να απομονώσεις όσο μπορείς την είσοδο απο την έξοδο, δηλαδή κατά προτίμηση χρησιμοποιείς κλειστό κουτί και το χωριζείς με μια λαμαρίνα αλουμινίου στα δύο , απο την βάση της λάμπας και πίσω βάζεις όλο το κυκλωμα της εισόδου ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑ. Και απο την βαση και πάνω την εξοδο και την γραμμή τροφοδοσίας για την άνοδο.
> 
> ok1gr τα RFC ειναι 60 σπειρών ,τα πηνία εισόδου και εξόδου ειναι απο σύρμα 1mm με διαμετρο 10mm και οταν λέω γύρω απο ενωώ διάμετρο 15mm  να περνάει μέσα απο αυτο το πηνίο με την διάμετρο 10mm



και τί διάμετρο έχει το σύρμα των rfc?

----------


## erasor

0.5mm - 0.6mm είναι μια χαρά

----------


## GREG

Τι να πω ΔΕΝ χερω.......παντως δεν ειναι καθολου απλο να τολυσεις καποτε Κοστα ειχα αγορασει ενα μηχανημα απο τον κυρ Παναγιοτη στη Σαρρη στο υπογειο μια 829 ΛΙΝΕΑΡ στα βραχεα του 48 το οποιο μετα απο παρα πολα ξενυχτια δουλεψε με δικη μου βεβαια τροφοδοσια χωρις αρνητικη τροφοδοσια αλλα με αντισταση πολοσης  το τι γενικα συμβουλια ειχαν γινει για την αυτοταλαντοση απο απειρο κοσμο........δεν περιγραφεται ποτε δεν λυθηκε ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ  περιοριστηκε ομως στον τελειοτερο συντονισμο  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kostas30

Εγω δεν εχω αντιμετωπιση ποτε προβλημα αυτοταλαντωσης σε  ολα αυτα τα χρονια που ασχολουμε. Σε  ενα λινεαρ  με λυχνια  που δουλευει σε ταξη c    καλο  θα ειναι  να υπαρχει  αρνητικη ταση  ωστε  η λυχνια να σταματησει να λειτουργει  οταν δεν υπαρχει  εισοδος .   ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να βρεις  τι φταιει  ετσι  σε σχεση με την αυτοπολωση που οταν  δεν υπαρχει εισοδος  η λυχνια παει στο καλο. Το θεμα  ειναι οτι η  θεωρια με την πραξη και η λογικη   ξεφευγουν πολυ σε κυκλωματα υψηλων συχνοτητων  με λυχνιες  στα οποια  μπορεις  να συναντησης  τα παντα. 
Αγαπητε  φιλε γνωριζω  καλα τι ειναι  θετικη επανατροφοδοτηση!!! 
 :Wink:    και συμφωνω  με την αποψη σου.  :Smile:

----------


## GREG

Κοστα σε ενα ΛΙΝΕΑΡ 2 811 τι μετασχηματιστη αρνητικης προτεινεις....

----------


## erasor

Παιδιά και με αυτοπόλωση μπορεί να παίξει καλά χωρίς αυτοταλάντωση αρκει να δόθεί η απαράιτητητη προσοχή στην κατασκευή για απομόνωση εισόδου-εξόδου. Τώρα οποιος έχει την όρεξη και την τσέπη μπορεί να προσθέσει μία ρυθμιζόμενη αρνητική τροφοδοσία μέσω ενός βατικού ποτενσιόμετρου στο οδηγό πλέγμα. Για μετασχηματιστή βάλτε έναν στα 42v που κυκλοφορουν με το κιλό στα ηλεκτρολογικα καταστήματα.

----------


## kostas30

Ο  κατασκευαστης  της καθε λυχνιας  δινει  τα data sheets  & ειναι πολυ ευκολο να βρεθουν  τωρα  με το ιντερνετ  καλο ειναι  να ριχνουμε  μια ματια πρωτα  και να μετα να ξεκιναμε την κατασκευη.  τωρα για τασεις  ρευματα  και ταξεις λειτουργιας  τα δινουν  ολα αναλυτικα.

----------


## kostas30

ριχτε μια ματια εδω αξιζει. www.g8wrb.org/complete-list.html

----------

"Το θεμα ειναι οτι η θεωρια με την πραξη και η λογικη ξεφευγουν πολυ σε κυκλωματα υψηλων συχνοτητων με λυχνιες στα οποια μπορεις να συναντησης τα παντα. "

Παιζοντας με λυχνιες RF απο το 1974-75 τοσο πρακτικα (αρχικως) οσο και σοβαρα θεωρητικα, γνωριζω "αρκετα" καλα τι μπορει να συναντησεις και τι οχι... Οσο για το αν η θεωρια ξεφευγει απο την πραξη και την λογικη!!! επετρεψε μου να πω οτι η ΚΑΚΩΣ εφαρμοσμενη θεωρια ή η "μισο-θεωρητικη" σχεδιαση δινει τυχαια αποτελεσματα τα οποια ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ οδηγουν σε εσφαλμενα συμπερασματα ως προς την αποδειξη της ορθοτητος της θεωριας... Αρα πρωτα πρεπει να σκεφτουμε και μετα να πραττουμε... 
Τιποτα δεν ταλαντωνει επαοριστο αν δεν "επανατροφοδοτηται"... Και τιποτα δεν ξεκιναει να ταλαντωσει απο μονο του επειδη "ετσι"του ηρθε!!! Καλο ειναι να ξερουμε την ΒΑΣΙΚΗ διαφορα ενος ενισχυτη και ενος ταλαντωτη. Και τα δυο κυκλωματα αρχικως ειναι ιδια. Απλα στο δευτερο υπαρχει κατι "εξτρα" που δεν συνανταμε στο πρωτο, αλλα εαν το προσθεσουμε στο πρωτο θα εχει την συμπεριφορα του δευτερου. 
Τωρα αν οι λυχνιες ειναι ευαισθητες σε αναδρασεις, θελω να δω τι θα λετε για τα MOSFET υψηλου κερδους... 
Ολα ξεκινανε απο τον σχεδιασμο και την πρακτικη εφαρμογη του. Τα αλλα ειναι πταισματα   :Wink: 

ΥΓ. Και κατι ακομα... Τι "Λινεαρ" ειναι αυτο που δουλευει σε Γ' ταξη!!!   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   Λινεαρ= γραμμικο ενω η Γ' ταξη ειναι η πληρως ΜΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΗ ΤΑΞΗ λειτουργειας. Παμε παλι στο σχολειό   :Question:

----------


## ok1gr

Πυκνωτές αν δεν βάλω αραιόφυλλους και βάλλω πλαστικούς ή κεραμικούς πειράζει?

----------


## erasor

Στην έξοδο θα έχεις πρόβλημα

----------


## ok1gr

Ενοείς ότι δεν θα δουλέψει καθόλου? Θα δουλέψει σε άλλη συχνώτητα? ή δεν θα δουλέψει καθόλου?

----------


## erasor

Μη το κάνεις ούτε για αστείο. Αυτος της ανόδου θα τσουλουφριστεί αμέσως  :Embarassed:

----------


## ok1gr

ok, θα παραγγείλω από δευτέρα, thanks

----------


## GREG

ασπισις ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ σε παρακαλω Στοιχεια για να φτιαξω μετασχηματιστη εχοδου για ενσχυτη  2 811 που θα διαμορφονει πομπο μεσαιων μεγαλυτερης Ισχυος Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων ......  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## erasor

Εχω ξεκινήσει την (σχεδίαση) κατασκευή του συγκεκριμένου Linear με αρκετές βελτιώσεις, έχω μαζέψει όλα τα υλικά και προσπαθώ να τα ""μαζέψω" όμορφα μέσα σε κουτί. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω πως θα διαθέτει αρνητική ρυθμιζόμενη τάση στο οδηγό πλέγμα , διπλή τάση στο νήμα 6,3 - 28 ώστε να λειτουργεί και με την λυχνία απο την τηλεόραση της γιαγιάς μου (PL504). Συντομα θα έχω φωτογραφίες και σχέδια (πλακέτες και θεωρητικά). Τα περισσότερα υλικά είναι συγκεντρομένα απο διάφορες συσκευές π.χ. τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ (πυκνωτές , γεφυρες , ψύκτρες , ανεμιστήρας) και απο παλιά ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση ΙΖΟΛΑ.

----------


## ok1gr

Αναμένουμε  :Very Happy:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## Giannis511

Άμα μπει η πιο RFάδικη 6146 στην θέση της 504 θα υπάρξει διαφορά στην ισχύ με την ίδια τάση?

----------


## erasor

Παιδια συγνώμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα υγείας. Η κατασκευή είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη , απομένει η καλωδίωση και ο συντονισμός , πλακέτες τροφοδοτικά μετασχηματιστες είναι ολα τοποθετημένα στο κουτί. Θα σας δοθούν ολα τα σχεδια , πλακετες και φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. 
Μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και με 6146 αλλα με αρκετα μεγαλύτερη τάση ανόδου 450V ++ και με μεγαλύτερη ισχυ εισόδου 8W + . Αρχικός στόχος μου είναι να κάνω την κατασκευή "ανακυκλώνοντας" στην ουσία εξαρτήματα απο παλιές συσκευες και να μπορεί να οδηγηθεί απο 1 Βατακι ενος PLL με φυσικά αψογο αποτέλεσμα.

Υπομονή λίγο ακόμη!

----------


## Giannis511

Πάντως για καλύτερη απόδοση μία νεότερη ΕL504 θα ήταν σωστότερο νομίζω να χρησιμοποιηθεί γιατί τα μέταλλα όσο να κάνεις είναι κάπως γερασμένα.

----------


## erasor

Η EL504 με την PL504 είναι οι ίδιες ακριβώς με την μόνη διαφορά την ταση πυράκτωσης. 6,3V για την EL και 27V για την PL. Το τροφοδοτικό θα διαθέτει και τις δυο τάσεις με την δυνατότητα παραπάνω αυξησης ώστε να πετύχουμε και λίγο "overclocking"  :Exclamation:

----------


## Giannis511

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι τα νήματα μάλλον θα   :Hammer:  έτσι νόμιζα όταν πήρα και εγώ στο χέρι μία 504 αυτοταλάντωτη που της άσπρισε το κεφάλι όταν έφαγε 27 αντί για 6,3(μετά από κάποιες ώρες εκπομπής έγινε μπλέ και ράγισε). Επίσης θα ήθελα να προτείνω και EL509 ή ΕL519.

----------


## erasor

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και συγνώμη για την αναμονή.

Η κατασκευή είναι σε κατάσταση επιτέλους λειτουργίας όχι οτι είναι εντελώς έτοιμη , θέλει δουλίτσα ακόμα. Αλλά ήταν καιρός για να σας δώσω κάποια στοιχεία ώστε να ξεκινήσετε την κατασκευή και σείς. Στα αρχεία θα βρείτε τα θεωρητικά σχέδια και την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικου. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετά υλικά απο τροφοδοτικά PC , ηλεκτρολυτικούς , γέφυρες , ανεμιστήρες. Η ονομασία Linear είναι λάθος γιατί ο ενισχυτής λειτουργεί σε τάξη C η οποία δεν έιναι γραμμική αρα δεν είναι Linear που σημαίνει πως για τη παραμικρή αλλαγή συχνότητας χρειάζεται αυστηρός συντονισμός στα κυκλώματα εισόδου εξόδου για το μέγιστο αποτέλεσμα. Τα πηνια είναι κατασκευασμένα απο εμαγιέ σύρμα 1mm. Για μετασχηματιστή στο τροφοδοτικο υψηλής , χρησιμοποιηστε 200VA στα 250V , εμένα τα 100VA αποδείχθηκαν ανεπαρκή με αποτέλεσμα οταν το μηχάνημα τα δίνει όλα να πέφτει η τάση στα 270V και μετα απο 30, λεπτα να ζεματάει και να μυρίζει ο μ/σ. Για το νήμα βάλτε 28V 1.5A και για την πόλωση 28V 0.5A αρκεί .Το ballast στο είναι απο λυχνία φθορισμού στα 65w θα το βρείτε σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού υλικου. Το τροφοδοτικό αποτελείται απο 3 διαφορετικά , ενα για τα 350 της ανόδου και του screen , ενα για την αρνητική πόλωση και ένα για τα νήματα.
Στο κύκλωμα εισόδου έχω βάλει μικρα τριμεράκια τοποθετημένα επάνω σε ενα μικρό τυπωμένο , της εξόδου αναγκαστικά πρέπει να μπούν αραίοφυλοι. Περάστε αν όχι ολόκληρη την περισσότερη καλωδιωση κάτω απο το πάτωμα και περάστε τις τροφοδοσίες ανόδου και πόλωσης με μπλενταρισμένα καλώδια. Χωρίστε το κύκλωμα εισόδου απο την έξοδο με λαμαρίνα αλουμινίου για αποφυγή feedback και ολόκληρο το διαμέρισμα της λυχνίας απο το τροφοδοτικό. Στην πρόσοψη έχω ανοίξει δυο παραλληλόγραμα ανοίγματα στα οποία θα μπεί πλέγμα , απο εκεί θα μπαίνει κρύος αέρας για ψύξη , απο αριστερα για το τροφοδοτικό που θα καταλήγει στον πίσω ανεμιστήρα και απο δεξια για την λυχνία που θα καταλήγει σε ανεμιστήρα ακριβώς απο πάνω απο την λυχνία στο καπάκι. Επίσης άλλη μια διαπίστωση που εκανα είναι πώς η ψύκτρα που εχω βάλει το BD711 δεν αρκει οταν τροφοδοτεί 6,3V EL504 γιατι περναέι μεγαλύτερο ρευμα (1,4Α) με αποτέλεσμα να ζεστένεται επικίνδυνα , βάλτε μεγαλύτερη.     *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ TA 350V ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΟΥΝ ΛΑΘΗ!!!!*

Αποτέλεσμα:
Με μεταχειρισμένη αρκετά PL504 το μηχάνημα με οδήγηση 8W απο PLL εβγαλε αρκετά στην έξοδο! Πόσα ; Θα σας πώ οταν μου έρθει η γέφυρα που έχω παραγγείλει γιατί με αυτή που το συντόνισα την θεωρώ αναξιοπιστη γιατί η ένδειξη είναι απίστευτη!!  ...ήντα και.... Παντως ο φίλος που την έχει λέει πως μετρά σωστά! Μπορύσα να ακούω στον δέκτη μου σταθμούς με διαφορά 1 MHz πάνω ή κάτω απο την συχνότητα εκπομπής μου και χωρίς να επιρεάζω το παραμικρό στην τηλέοραση.

Αυτά προς το παρών αν έχω ξεχάσει κάτι που σίγουρα κατι θα έχω πέστε μου. Επίσης περιμένω σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## erasor

Και μερικες φωτογραφιες

----------


## assos1111

Φιλε erasor πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι φαινεται πολυ καλη η κατασκευη που εχεις κανει και αρκετα προσεγμενη αλλα δεν πρεπει να βαλεις και καποιο μιλιαμπερομετρο να βλεπεις τι σου τραβαει η λαμπιτσα? Περιμενω να κανεις τις δοκιμες σου να δουμε ποσα watt σου εβγαλε και με ποση οδηγηση.Αν εχεις κανενα σχεδιο με 2 el504 και σου ειναι ευκολο για βαλτο να το δουμε.

----------


## Giannis511

Φίλε erasor θα σου πω ένα: Τώρα πάω να πάρω τα υλικά!! Έχω και 5-6 λυχνίες PL504 οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!
Από τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες κατασκευές.

----------


## Giannis511

Με 3 Watt θα οδηγηθεί καλά η θέλω παραπάνω?Επίσης, τι γέφυρες να βάλω στο τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## PaPaItsos

> ok1gr τα RFC ειναι 60 σπειρών ,



Χαζή ερώτηση.... πειράζει να είναι 70 η 80 σπείρες??

----------


## erasor

Μιλιαμπερόμετρο ναι βέβαια καλό θα ήταν να εβαζα αλλα πού;;; Η πρόσοψη είναι ολη κομπλε! Εσείς καντε την κατασκευή σε πιο ευρυχωρο κουτί ώστε να χωρέσει καπου. Γέφυρες έχω βάλει απο τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστων ειναι οι PBL 406  στα 800V 3Α. βάλτε κατι αντίστοιχο τουλάχιστο για την υψηλή ταση και μικροτερες για τα αλλα δυο οτι αφορα τα Volt. Τα 3W ειναι αρκετα για οδήγηση. Επίσης σχέδιο για 2Χ504 δεν έχω αλλά μπορώ να το σχεδίασω , να ξέρετε όμως πως είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη κατασκευη οτι αφορά τα υλικά και το συντόνισμα. Θέλει πυκνωτες πεταλούδα που είναι δύσκολο να βρεθούν και πολλα ξενύχτια για να φτιαχτούν τα πηνία ώστε και οι δύο λάμπες να είναι απόλυτα ζευγαρομένες.

----------


## erasor

Δεν πειράζει ας είναι και 80 σπειρών ,  τα RFC ανόδου και πλέγματος

----------


## Giannis511

H push pull είναι δύσκολη.Παραλληλισμένες δυο 504 μπορούν να μπούν(όπως τις δυο 504 στα μεσαία στο σχέδιο του site 120W)?

----------


## tzitzikas

erasor πιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιεις για να σχεδιαζεις κυκλωματα με λυχνιες?

----------


## erasor

Γιαννη , παράλληλη λειτουργία δύο λυχνιών λογικά γίνεται και λειτουργεί με τις ίδιες τάσεις αλλά με άλλαγές στα συντονισμένα εισόδου εξόδου λόγω αλλαγής της σύνθετης αντίστασης. Οποιος έχει χρόνο και υπομονή ας το δοκιμάσει. θα το έκανα αλλά δεν ειναι κάτι που θα το μοντάρεις πρόχειρα επάνω σε ενα bread board   :Laughing:  Σαν ιδέα πάντως μου αρέσει  :Exclamation:  


 Τζιτζικα   Σχεδιάζω PCBs και θεωρητικά με το Proteus 6 
www.labcenter.co.uk

----------


## Giannis511

Συμπλήρωση: Θέλει και πολλές λυχνίες! Τέλος, αν η λυχνία τροφοδοτηθεί με εναλλασσόμενη τάση 6,3 v (για EL504 φυσικά) στα νήματα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?
Μια 6C4 στα 200V θα το οδηγήσει?

----------


## erasor

6,3 v να ειναι και οτι να 'ναι.
Η 6C4 βγάζει 3-4W  κανεις δουλειά και έτσι

----------


## Giannis511

Εννοώ αν δημιουργεί βόμβους, θορύβους, ανεπιθύμητες ταλαντώσεις και λοιπά.
*Θεωρητική απορία:*

1)Ποια είναι η σκοπιμότητα της ύπαρξης της εξτρά αρνητικής στο οδηγό πλέγμα?

2)Συντονιστικούς πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχει και ο ενισχυτής και ο ταλαντωτής? Βλέπω σε παρόμοια σχέδια ότι υπάρχουν μεταξύ αυτών τον δύο βαθμίδων τα πηνία της απομώνοσης και οι δυο μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές. Εννοώ ότι πρέπει επί ης ουσίας οι πυκνωτές να είναι τέσσερις οι δυο?

----------


## radiodj105

> *Θεωρητική απορία:*
> 1)Ποια είναι η σκοπιμότητα της ύπαρξης της εξτρά αρνητικής στο οδηγό πλέγμα?



Από ότι θυμάμαι βοηθάει τα ηλεκτρόνια να μετακινούνται με μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα προς την άνοδο.




> 2)Συντονιστικούς πυκνωτές πρέπει να έχει και ο ενισχυτής και ο ταλαντωτής? Βλέπω σε παρόμοια σχέδια ότι υπάρχουν μεταξύ αυτών τον δύο βαθμίδων τα πηνία της απομώνοσης και οι δυο μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές. Εννοώ ότι πρέπει επί ης ουσίας οι πυκνωτές να είναι τέσσερις οι δυο?



Επειδή ο ταλαντωτής βγάζει πολύ μικρή ισχύ, χρειάζεται μετά να πάει σε βαθμίδα απομόνωσης, ώστε μεταβολές στο φορτίο εξόδου, να μην επιδρούν στη σταθερότητα της συχνότητας του ταλαντωτή.
Αν θέλεις (κατά τη γνώμη μου) να είναι πιο ακριβής σε αυτό που κάνεις, βάλε 4 πυκωντές. Αν βαριέσαι... και με 2 θα δουλέψει!

----------


## Giannis511

Δηλαδή το κύκλωμα συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα με την αρνητική όσο αναφορά στην ισχύ όσο και στην παραγωγή αρμονικών (αποτρέπει την αυτοταλάντωση?

@erasor : Μήπως μετρησες την ισχύ εξόδου. Καμιά 40 - 45 πρέπει να βγάζει...

----------

> Δηλαδή το κύκλωμα συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα με την αρνητική όσο αναφορά στην ισχύ όσο και στην παραγωγή αρμονικών (αποτρέπει την αυτοταλάντωση?
> 
> @erasor : Μήπως μετρησες την ισχύ εξόδου. Καμιά 40 - 45 πρέπει να βγάζει...



Το αρνητικο σημειο πολωσεως του οδηγου πλεγματος καθοριζει την ΤΑΞΗ λειτουργειας του ενισχυτη  :Exclamation:   Τωρα αναλογα με την ταξη λειτουργειας υπαρχουν πλεονεκτηματα και μειονεκτηματα. Μαλιστα καποια απο αυτα εχουν σχεση με τις παραγωγη αρμονικων του σηματος εισοδου... 
Με τα αρνητικα στο ΟΔΗΓΟ πλεγμα (σε ολες πλην της Διοδου) ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥΜΕ στην ουσια την ροη των απελευθερομενων απο την Καθοδο ηλεκτρονιων προς την Ανοδο... 
Το ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ πλεγμα (Τετροδος, πεντοδος, εξαοδος, επταοδος λυχνια) ειναι στην ουσια ο ρυθμιστης - επιταχυντης αυτων, προς την Ανοδο... 
Το πλεγμα ΑΝΑΣΤΟΛΗΣ (πεντοδος, εξαοδος, επταοδος λυχνια) λειτουργει σαν αναστολεας των ηλεκτρονιων που οταν χτυπανε με μεγαλη ταχυτητα στην Ανοδο ΔΕΝ απορροφουνται απο αυτην δημιουργωντας ετσι ενα νεφος φωρτισμενων ελευθερων ηλεκτρονιων που στις τετροδους γυρνανε και "κολλανε" στο Προστατευτικο πλεγμα, δημιουργωντας ενα ανεξελεγκτο ρευμα σε αυτο που κοκκινιζει και σε καποιες στιγμες ΚΑΙΕΙ την λυχνια, αφου μετατρεπεται σε θερμικες απωλειες...

----------


## Giannis511

Δηλαδή εδώ τη χρησιμοποιούμε για να μην καεί η λυχνία ακόμα όταν ανοίξουμε τον ενισχυτή χωρίς να έχει σήμα στην είσοδο? Με τις αρμονικές τι συμβαίνει εδώ?





> Μπορoύσα να ακούω στον δέκτη μου σταθμούς με διαφορά 1 MHz πάνω ή κάτω απο την συχνότητα εκπομπής μου και χωρίς να επιρεάζω το παραμικρό στην τηλέοραση.

----------


## AKIS

> Συμπλήρωση: Θέλει και πολλές λυχνίες! Τέλος, αν η λυχνία τροφοδοτηθεί με εναλλασσόμενη τάση 6,3 v (για EL504 φυσικά) στα νήματα υπάρχει πρόβλημα?
> Μια 6C4 στα 200V θα το οδηγήσει?



εγω με εναλασομμενο επαιζα παντα, νομιζω οτι δημιουργει λιγο βομβο αλλα μπορει  ευκολα να εξαλιφθει με χρηση ενος απλου μικρου πηνιου

----------


## erasor

Τα οργανα μίλησαν  :Exclamation:

----------


## Giannis511

Tέλος, ο erasor είναι ωραίος! Μηχανάκι που φυσάει...

----------


## erasor

Λοιπόν το παραπάνω είναι η ισχύς εξόδου που εβγαλε απο είσοδο 3,2W με τάση ανόδου 347V , τάση στο screen 215V και αρνητική στο οδηγό πλέγμα -24V. Είναι κάτι παρακάτω απο 60W. Το μόνο που δεν έκανα ακόμα ειναι να αμπερομετρήσω το ρεύμα ανόδου.
ΟΜΩΣ η λαμπίτσα μας αν λειτουργήσει για μερικές ημέρες ετσι θα μας αφήσει με την ωραια ανάμνηση των 60W. Σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι η ανοδος κοκκινίζει. Για μόνιμη και σταθερή χρήση χωρίς προβλήματα ξυλώστε την αρνητική τάση γιατι το μέγιστο των -37,2V που βγάζει το LM337 δεν αρκεί και αφήστε μόνο την αντίσταση των 22Κ ή και μια των 20Κ , η ισχύς θα πέσει στα 40W περίπου αλλά η λάμπα θα δουλεύει πιο νορμαλ και η τάση στο οδηγό θα κατέβει στα -57V περίπου χωρίς να εμφανίζει το κοκκίνισμα. Επίσης έχω αλλάξει την αντίσταση στο screen με μεγαλύτερη στα 4Κ7.

----------


## Giannis511

Χωρίς την αρνητική τι γίνεται(από θέμα αρμονικών)? Εντάξει τα 55 w δεν είναι και λίγα για την 504. Αυτοταλάντωτη παίζει στα 25! Και κάτι δύσκολο: Μήπως το έχετε ακούσει πάνω απ΄τους 108? 

Από κόστος που κυμαίνεται περίπου?

----------


## erasor

> Χωρίς την αρνητική τι γίνεται(από θέμα αρμονικών)? Εντάξει τα 55 w δεν είναι και λίγα για την 504. Αυτοταλάντωτη παίζει στα 25! Και κάτι δύσκολο: Μήπως το έχετε ακούσει πάνω απ΄τους 108? 
> 
> Από κόστος που κυμαίνεται περίπου?



Χωρίς αρνητική πάλι θα λειτουργήσει , η πόλωση θα γίνει με την αντισταση (αυτοπόλωση), οι αρμονικές δε έχουν καμία σχέση με την αρνητική τροφοδοσία , έχουν σχέση με τα συντονισμένα εισόδου και εξόδου , αν εχουν υψηλό Q ανω του 10 και ειναι συντονισμένα επάνω στην βασικη συχνότητα εκπομπης τότε λογικό είναι να περνάει για ενίσχυση και αντίστοιχα προς την κεραία απο την έξοδο μόνο (σχεδόν) η βασική συχνότητα εκπομπης. Παράδειγμα παλαιότερα στις κατασκευές πομπών η τελική συχνότητα γινόταν με διπλασιασμούς της αρχικης συχνότητας ταλάντωσης συντονίζοντας τα κυκλωματα σε αρμονικές.  Το πλεονέκτημα της ρυμιζόμενης αρνητικής είναι να μπορείς να παίζεις αν πάσα στιγμή εύκολα με το σημείο λειτουργίας της λύχνιας και κατά συνέπεια και με την ισχύ εξόδου  (όσο πιο μεγάλη αρνητική τόσο πιο χαμηλά παίζει η λυχνία αρα ζει και περισσότερο). Αρνητική τροφοδοσία μπορείς να βάλεις αλλα να έχει οριο τα -15 με -70.

Οτι αφορά το κόστος πιστεύω πως είναι ασύμφορο αν αγοράσεις όλα τα υλικά απο το μηδεν. Για τον βασικό μετασχηματιστή στα 200VA πλήρωσα 28€ για τον μετασχηματιστή των νήμάτων 28V 1.5A   12€ τα υπόλοιπα υλικά εκτός απο κάτι ψιλολόγια τα είχα
Βασικά εγώ έκανα την κατασκευη 
1) Για να κάνω το κέφι μου! 
2) Για να θυμηθώ ξανά τις παλιές καλές εποχές της δεκαετίας του 80 που δεν υπηρχαν ούτε PLL ούτε και η ζουγκλα της μπαντας των FM
3) Για να βάζω κανά τραγουδάκι τα βράδια σε κάποια συχνότητα σφήνα ανάμεσα στα θηρία , τώρα αναγκαστικά με ταλάντωση απο PLL ομώς για να χωρέσω  :Very Happy:  
Καλές κατασκευές και καλές εκπομπές

----------


## FMTRIKALA

επειδη θα φτιαξω ενα αυτοταλαντωτο με την 504, τελικα η αρνητικη ταση που θα δωσω ποσο θα πρεπει να ειναι????????η διασταεις της πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου ποιες ειναι.?>???

----------


## Giannis511

Δεν είναι και απαραίτητο να γίνει σε πλακέτα το τροφοδοτικό αλλά είναι πιο νοικοκυρεμένο. Παρεπιπτώντως, στο αυτοταλάντωτο νομίζω λίγη ερνητική μέχρι -20 πιστεύω και πολύ είναι (υπόψιν ότι οδηγείται από πηγή ήχου όχι από ταλαντωτή...) Δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω σωστά αλλά βάσει απλής λογικής κάπως έτσι είναι. 
Τώρα ετοιμάζω την ταλάντωση με την 6C4 και μόλις βρώ και φράγκα ξεκινάω και το λίνεαρ.

----------


## erasor

> επειδη θα φτιαξω ενα αυτοταλαντωτο με την 504, τελικα η αρνητικη ταση που θα δωσω ποσο θα πρεπει να ειναι????????η διασταεις της πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου ποιες ειναι.?>???



-24 εως -30  η μια αντισταση των 20Κ εαν δεν θελεις να βαλεις τροφοδοτικο
για την πλακετα την τυπωνεις οπως ειναι  και βγαινει σε φυσικο μεγεθος

----------


## kostas30

εγω παιδες  θα προτιμουσα   μια 6146w linear

----------


## Giannis511

Καλά τώρα μην συγκρίνουμε πολυκατοικίες με παλάτια...Η 6146 είναι καθ' εαυτού RF λυχνία αλλά δεν υπάρχουν φράγκα (την έχω βρεί με 60 ευρώ) εκτός του ότι 504 βρίσκεις ακόμα και σφάζοντας μια παλιά τηλεόραση, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν θα βάλουμε και την 6146 αργότερα να δοκιμάσουμε έτσι με 8 βατ οδήγηση στα 500 + στην άνοδο θα φυσάει. Με 60 ευρώ φτιάχνω τροφοδοσία και ταλαντωτή κομπλέ...Αλήθεια γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο περίπου έχουν οι αραιόφυλοι 30 και 40 pF?

----------


## erasor

Τι θα λεγατε η επόμενη κατασκευή να ηταν με αυτη την λαμπίτσα που ειναι καθαρή RF αλλα για αυτήν την κατασκευή δεν θα βρουμε υλικα απο τροφοδοτικα υπολογιστών και απο της τηλεοράσεις των γιαγιάδων μας   :Cool:

----------


## kostas30

απο τις καλυτερες της σειρας  αυτη κ η 4cx250R   κ πανευκολη   και περνεις  ανετα 450 βαττακια  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## ok1gr

Αντί πηνεία μεταξύ των βαθμίδων δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πυκνωτές?

----------


## erasor

> Αντί πηνεία μεταξύ των βαθμίδων δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πυκνωτές?



Αν ήταν ολα τόσο απλά......
Αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι σωστά βάλε το χέρι στην τσέπη

----------


## Giannis511

Έχω δει παιδιά τέτοιες λυχνίες να δουλεύουν... μιλάνε! Mε καλή οδήγηση περίπου 10 βατ ίσως και μικρότερη θα μαμάει και θα δέρνει!Τύφλα να έχουν τα MRF... Επισυνάπτω και ένα περιποιημένο από το http://groups.yahoo.com/group/The_Ra...tronics/files/ : Με ρώσικη αντιστοιχία πάντα. Το L3 τι είναι?Και το δικτύωμα με τους πυκνωτές στην τροφοδοσία του νήματος πως φτιάχνεται?

----------


## ok1gr

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ok1gr
> 
> Αντί πηνεία μεταξύ των βαθμίδων δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πυκνωτές?
> 
> 
> 
> Αν ήταν ολα τόσο απλά......
> Αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι σωστά βάλε το χέρι στην τσέπη



Δες την είσοδο στο σχέδιο που έβαλε ο Γιάννης και την έξοδο εδώ:



Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάποια αλλαγή?

----------


## Giannis511

Πάνο αυτό το σχέδιο πίστεψέ με σου πιάνει χώρο στο σκληρό!Κατ΄αρχάς είναι ένα αχταρμά από αυτοταλάντωτο FM και τελική βαθμίδα μεσαίων (μπου@!$*ο δηλαδή). Από που διαμορφώνει ο πανέξυπνος που το σχεδίασε άνοδο ή σκρην και το οδηγό τι ρόλο βαράει το έχει για να γειώνει τη φάση και αν είναι 45 W FM πoυ λέει ξέρι ότι η EL34 δίνει μόλις 15 βατ σε τόσο ψηλές συχνότητες?Για την 807 μην το συζητάμε μέχρι και τα βραχέα να ανέβει σαν ενισχύτρια πάντα ταλάντωση με 807 πρώτη φορά βλέπω ποιος είναι αυτός, ο Θεός?

(Δεν έχω κάποια αντιδικία με αυτόν που το σχεδίασε ούτε καν τον γνωρίζω)

----------


## ok1gr

Πράγματι διαμορφώνει άνοδο και σκρίν μαζί αλλά αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει...
Εγώ το έβαλα απλά για την έξοδο με το πηνείο και τον πυκνωτή.....
Ένας φίλος που το έκανε με ελ34 πράγματι δεν είναι και πολύ καλό όσω0 για αρμονικές.... άστο καλύτερα....

Απλός σκέφτηκα αντί να τυλίγουμε πηνείο μέσα σε πηνείο να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο....
Γίνεται?

----------


## ok1gr

Α...
το σχεδίασε κάποιος Έλληνας ονόματι Κυριάκος Κοντάκος.

http://www.geocities.com/lakonas21/circuits.html

----------


## ok1gr

Τί λέτε γι'αυτό?

----------


## Giannis511

Εντάξει όμως το πηνίο μέσα σε πηνίο είναι δοκιμασμένο και δουλεύει σαφώς καλύτερα.Αλλά και να το φτιάξεις το μόνο που κερδίζεις είναι ταλαιπωρία!Τεσπα αλλά λέω ότι σαν σχεδίαση είναι πολύ περίεργη δεν έχει κάποια λογική!

Γνώμη μου.

----------


## erasor

Κύριοι η πρόταση μου ειναι να μην ασχοληθεί κανείς σας με το παραπάνω σχέδιο. 
Εάν θέλετε αυτοταλάντωτο FM ανοίξτε αλλη συζήτηση γιατί εδώ βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος

----------


## kostas30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Mr. Green:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Boo hoo!:   :Boo hoo!:   [-o<

----------


## Giannis511

ΟΚ! Αύριο θα πάρω και τον μετασχηματιστή και σιγά σιγά ξεκινάω την κατασκευή.Το λινεαρ η τροφοδοσία και ο ταλαντωτής θα στεγαστούν σε μεταλλικό κουτί απο παλιό βίντεο παρακαλώ!

----------


## erasor

Αυτο και αν ειναι ανακυκλωση   :Exclamation:   :Idea:

----------


## Giannis511

Βασικά δολεύει λίγο τα πράγματα επειδή έχει γρίλιες στις δύο πλαϊνές πλευρές λίγες αριστερά από πάνω. Οπότε στη μεριά εκείνη μπείνει το τροφοδοτικό και στην κλειστή τα πράγματα που θέλουν θωράκιση. Θα βάλω και ένα αμπερόμετρο 0-500mA σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της 504 για να συντονίζω και χωρίς γέφυρα. Εδώ θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας. Ο συντονισμός γίνεται με βύθιση ή όταν έχω μεγαλύτερη ένδειξη?

----------


## erasor

Θα είμαι απόλυτος. Χωρίς γέφυρα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συντονισεις!!! Το αμπερόμετρο είναι μόνο για να παρακολουθείς το ρευμα της λυχνιας το οποίο ειναι εξισου μεγάλο και οταν ειναι συντονισμένο αλλα και οταν ειναι εντελως ασυντονιστο. Εχθές το κατάφερα να βγάλει 75 W  αλλα με μεγάλο κοκκίνισμα της λυχνιας ,εκεί τραβούσε το περισσότερο ρευμα

----------


## Giannis511

Φίλε Θανάση έχεις δίκιο έκατσα και το σκέφτηκα και είναι έτσι. Πέραν τούτου χωρίς αρνητική και μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση στο σκρην πόσα mA τραβάει περίπου?

----------


## kostas30

γιαννη 511  μικρος που ειναι ο κοσμος ε??  :Shocked:   :Wink:   :Mr. Green:   :Hammer:   \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## Giannis511

Όντως φίλε μου! Σε θυμήθηκε έπαθε πλάκα!

----------


## erasor

Λοιπόν το μηχανάκι μπείκε πάλι σε λειτουργία πριν απο λίγο , μετα απο σχεδόν ενα χρόνο. 
Τώρα με οδήγηση 6w απο τα 3,2w που το είχα αρχικα δοκιμάσει , είδα στην γέφυρα σχεδόν 70w !!!!! και με αρκετα αρνητικα βολτ στο οδηγό και ολα αυτα με λαμπα βγαλμένη απο τηλεόραση ιζολα.
Θα δοκιμάσω και με καινούρια λαμπίτσα που την εχω φυλαγμένη 16 χρόνια στην άκρη και θα παίξω λίγο με τα αρνητικά να δω απο περιέργεια πόσα μπορεί να βγάλει μια 504 λαμπιτσα

----------


## erasor

Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό αποφάσισα να βάλω και ενα αμπερόμετρο για να μετρήσω το ρευμα στην ανοδο. Φωτογραφία δεν βάζω γιατί το εχω χύμα , μιας και δεν υπαρχει άλλος χώρος στο κουτί.
Τα παρακάτω είναι μετρήσεις με *"φυσιολογική"* λειτουργία του μηχανήματος:
Ανοδος 350V 0,22 Α , -42V στο οδηγό , και 230V στο αναστολής έχω έξοδο 55W απο 4,5W εισοδο χωρίς κοκκίνισμα αλλά εκτός ορίων!! σύμφωνα με το datasheet της λάμπας. Η Philips λεει max ανοδική απώλεια 16W και εδώ φτάνει στα 77W   :Exclamation:  ΟΣΟ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ
 :Exclamation:  Παντα με μια μεταχειρισμένηνη PL504 Ei απο τον ενισχυτή οριζόντιας σάρωσης μιας ασπρόμαυρης TV.
Την καινούρια την λυπάμαι να την βάλω!

----------


## chip

Χωρίς να ξέρω από θεωρεία από λυχνίες.... 
Σκέφτηκα τα παρακάτω...
Πολύ χονδρικά.... 350*0,22=77W
Εσύ μετράς 55W στην έξοδο άρα στη λυχνία χάνουμε 77-55=22W  (40% περίπου πάνω από την προδιαγραφή που αναφέρεις)
Φυσικά ο υπολογισμός είναι πολύ χονδρικός γιατί έπρεπε να συμπεριληφθεί και ι ισχυς εισόδου και τον πλεγμάτων κλπ...

----------


## erasor

Πολυ σωστα.
Αυτό που χανεται είναι σε θερμότητα απο τη πρόσκρουση των ηλεκτρονίων στην άνοδο (κοκκίνισμα) και η ανωδική απώλεια μετριέται καθαρά απο το γινόμενο Vp*Ip στην συγκεκριμένη λυχνία η Philips δείνει μέγιστη τα 16W εγώ την έχω φτάσει στα 77 !!!

Αν καταφέρω και βρώ μια EL519 θα έχουμε πολύ καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα με λίγότερο "τσίτομα" της λυχνίας αυτή κρατάει 35W ανοδική απώλεια

----------


## sigmacom

Ο chip καλά τα είπε, μάλλον κάτι παρερμήνευσες:
16W max θερμική απώλεια ανόδου λέει η Philips. Εσύ μετράς κατανάλωση 77W. Από τα 77W βγάλε τα 55W RF που παίρνεις στην έξοδο = μένουν 22W πάνω στην λυχνία. Είσαι ~40% πάνω από τις προδιαγραφές.

----------


## sv9cvk

> Ο chip καλά τα είπε, μάλλον κάτι παρερμήνευσες:
> 16W max θερμική απώλεια ανόδου λέει η Philips. Εσύ μετράς κατανάλωση 77W. Από τα 77W βγάλε τα 55W RF που παίρνεις στην έξοδο = μένουν 22W πάνω στην λυχνία. Είσαι ~40% πάνω από τις προδιαγραφές.



  :OK:   :OK:  
Αυτη ειναι φιλε erasor η ανοδικη απολεια και για αυτο λεγεται και <απωλεια> κοινως τι χανεις στην <<διαδρομη>> :P  :P

----------


## erasor

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από sigmacom
> 
> Ο chip καλά τα είπε, μάλλον κάτι παρερμήνευσες:
> 16W max θερμική απώλεια ανόδου λέει η Philips. Εσύ μετράς κατανάλωση 77W. Από τα 77W βγάλε τα 55W RF που παίρνεις στην έξοδο = μένουν 22W πάνω στην λυχνία. Είσαι ~40% πάνω από τις προδιαγραφές.
> 
> 
> 
>    
> Αυτη ειναι φιλε erasor η ανοδικη απολεια και για αυτο λεγεται και <απωλεια> κοινως τι χανεις στην <<διαδρομη>> :P  :P



*Ανοδική απώλεια είναι το σύνολο της καταναλισκόμενης ισχύς στην άνοδο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της εξόδου*
Πάμε πάλι ολοι μαζί να ανοίξουμε τα βιβλία μας.
Ευγενίδιο ιδρυμα Γενικα ηλεκτρονικα Εμμανουηλ Τσαγάκης.

Σελιδα 49 Κεφάλαιο τέταρτο Ηλεκτρονικές λυχνίες παράγραφος 4.2.1 γ) ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ

Οταν η λυχνία λειτουργεί , η άνοδος της θερμένεται. Η θέρμανση αυτή της ανόδου και μάλιστα σε μια αρκετά υψηλη θερμοκρασία , οφείλεται κυρίως στη μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας των ηλεκτρονίων σε θερμότητα κατά την πρόσκρουσή τους στην άνοδο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό λεγεται ανοδική απώλεια Pp δίνεται απο το γινόμενο της ανοδικής τάσεως επί την ένταση του ανοδικού ρεύματος Ip . Δηλαδή.
*Pp=Vp*Ip*.
Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ανοδική απώλεια σε μια λυχνία δίνεται απο τον κατασκευαστή. Για ασφαλέστερη χρησιμοποίηση της λυχνίας , χαράζεται η καμπύλη της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης ανοδικής απώλειας με βάση το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο γινόμενο Vp*Ip. *Η υπέρβαση της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης ανοδικής απώλειας , θα οδηγήσει στην καταστροφή της λυχνίας.*

----------


## sv9cvk

Ok Θαναση 
Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες και τις επισημανσεις θα τις εχω υποψιν μου 
Δεν θα το συζητησω παραπερα  :Confused:  
Χρηστος

----------


## sigmacom

> *Ανοδική απώλεια είναι το σύνολο της καταναλισκόμενης ισχύς στην άνοδο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της εξόδου*
> Πάμε πάλι ολοι μαζί να ανοίξουμε τα βιβλία μας.
> Ευγενίδιο ιδρυμα Γενικα ηλεκτρονικα Εμμανουηλ Τσαγάκης.
> 
> Σελιδα 49 Κεφάλαιο τέταρτο Ηλεκτρονικές λυχνίες παράγραφος 4.2.1 γ) ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ
> 
> Οταν η λυχνία λειτουργεί , η άνοδος της θερμένεται. Η θέρμανση αυτή της ανόδου και μάλιστα σε μια αρκετά υψηλη θερμοκρασία , οφείλεται κυρίως στη μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας των ηλεκτρονίων σε θερμότητα κατά την πρόσκρουσή τους στην άνοδο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό λεγεται ανοδική απώλεια Pp δίνεται απο το γινόμενο της ανοδικής τάσεως επί την ένταση του ανοδικού ρεύματος Ip . Δηλαδή.
> *Pp=Vp*Ip*.
> Η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ανοδική απώλεια σε μια λυχνία δίνεται απο τον κατασκευαστή. Για ασφαλέστερη χρησιμοποίηση της λυχνίας , χαράζεται η καμπύλη της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης ανοδικής απώλειας με βάση το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο γινόμενο Vp*Ip. *Η υπέρβαση της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης ανοδικής απώλειας , θα οδηγήσει στην καταστροφή της λυχνίας.*



Σέβομαι τα βιβλία του Ευγενίδειου, αλλά εδώ διαφωνώ. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, είναι καθαρά θέμα διατύπωσης. 

Σαφώς η θέρμανση της ανόδου οφείλεται στη μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας των ηλεκτρονίων σε θερμότητα κατά την πρόσκρουσή τους στην άνοδο. Αυτό όμως είναι ένα ποσοστό ενέργειας που απλά ΔΕΝ παίρνουμε στην έξοδο (σαν RF στην περίπτωσή μας), και χάνεται μετατρεπόμενο θερμικά πάνω στην άνοδο. Αλλοίμονο αν ΟΛΟ το ρεύμα που διαρρέει κάθοδο -> άνοδο, μετατρέπεται σε θερμότητα μέσα στην λυχνία! Τότε δεν θα είναι λυχνία, θα είναι σόμπα!!!  :Smile:  

Επειδή πιστεύω ότι ακόμα δεν σε έπεισα, απάντησέ μου στο εξής απλά διατυπωμένο ερώτημα: 
Αν έχεις 350V*0,22A=77W κατανάλωση, σύμφωνα με την ανωτέρω θεωρία έχεις 77W θερμικές απώλειες στην άνοδο της λυχνίας. Τότε από που βρίσκεις 50W RF στην έξοδο?

Και ένα δεύτερο (ακόμα πιο απλο): 16W λέει η Philips, 77W του ρίχνεις εσύ. _"Η υπέρβαση της μέγιστης επιτρεπόμενης ανοδικής απώλειας , θα οδηγήσει στην καταστροφή της λυχνίας"_ λέει ο Εμμανουηλ Τσαγάκης. Γιατί δεν την πήρες ακόμα στο χέρι? Μιλάμε για 400% πάνω από τις προδιαγραφές...    :Wink:

----------


## kostas30

μην ξεχναμε το συντελεστη αποδοσης  αναλογα με την ταξη λειτουργιας  και στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση  ειναι ταξη c  αρα ο συντελεστης αποδοσης ειναι 0,7 περιπου αρα 350*0,22=77W*0,7=53,9 watt στην εξοδο   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## erasor

Ποτέ δεν ανέφερα πως ολο το ρευμα μεταρέπεται σε θερμότητα πολυ απλά το γινόμενο ανοδικης τάσης με το ρευμα ανόδου δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνάει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της 504 τα 16w.
Θα το επαναλάβω για άλλη μια φορα όπως το έγραψα στο προηγούμενο post 

*Ανοδική απώλεια είναι το σύνολο της καταναλισκόμενης ισχύς στην άνοδο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της εξόδου* 
Δηλαδή ανοδική απώλεια είναι η συνεχής ισχύς την οποία μας δίνει η λυχνία σε φως (κοκκίνισμα) , θέρμανση (ζέστη έστω και σόμπα!!) και ωφέλιμη ισχύ (στην προκειμένη περιπτωση τα 55w RF)

Κατά πόσο θα αντέξει ;;; δεν βλέπω να την βγάζει καθαρή. Οταν την πρωτο έβαλα καθάριζε 65W τωρα έχει χάσει στα 55W. Οταν ανοίγω ανοδική και είναι κρύα βγάζει 65W αλλά μετα απο δύο λεπτα οταν αρχίσει να κοκκινίζει πέφτει στα 55W.
Τώρα με 2-3 ωρες το μήνα που την χρησιμοποιώ πιστευω πως θα μου αντέξει για ένα χρόνο , αν την αφήσω ενα 24 ωρο συνεχώς βλέπουμε  :Crying or Very sad:  

Στην αρχή οταν πρωτο εβγαλα το linear χαρικα γιατί είδα μεγάλη ισχύ εξόδου.
Το συμπερασμα μου είναι πως αν θες μεγαλη ισχύ χρησιμοποιήσε τα κατάλληλα για να την παρεις σταθερά χωρίς προβλήματα
Αν θες να κάνεις την πλάκα σου για κανα 3ωρο μια φορά το μήνα τσίτοσε την 504 και οσο αντέξει


Τώρα οτι αφορά τα μέγιστα της 504 δείτε τις καμπύλες απο το datasheet , δείτε που την δουλεύω εγώ και κρίνετε αν είναι σωστά ή όχι

----------


## RFΧpert

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από erasor
> 
> *Ανοδική απώλεια είναι το σύνολο της καταναλισκόμενης ισχύς στην άνοδο συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της εξόδου*
> Πάμε πάλι ολοι μαζί να ανοίξουμε τα βιβλία μας.
> Ευγενίδιο ιδρυμα Γενικα ηλεκτρονικα Εμμανουηλ Τσαγάκης.
> 
> Σελιδα 49 Κεφάλαιο τέταρτο Ηλεκτρονικές λυχνίες παράγραφος 4.2.1 γ) ΑΝΟΔΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ
> 
> Οταν η λυχνία λειτουργεί , η άνοδος της θερμένεται. Η θέρμανση αυτή της ανόδου και μάλιστα σε μια αρκετά υψηλη θερμοκρασία , οφείλεται κυρίως στη μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας των ηλεκτρονίων σε θερμότητα κατά την πρόσκρουσή τους στην άνοδο. Το φαινόμενο αυτό λεγεται ανοδική απώλεια Pp δίνεται απο το γινόμενο της ανοδικής τάσεως επί την ένταση του ανοδικού ρεύματος Ip . Δηλαδή.
> ...



  :OK:   :Applause:   :OK:  
Συμφωνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ!  Αν το ειχα γραψει βεβαια νωριτερα θα ειχαμε "μαχες" παλι εδω...

Ο Τσαγακης το ειχε πει απολυτως σωστα απλα θεωρουσε ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ οτι δεν αναφεροταν σε "αεικινητο" οπου η ισχυς τροφοδοσιας του ειναι μικροτερη απο την συνολικη παραγομενη και καταναλωμενη ισχυ του αθροιστικα! Η ανοδικη απωλεια ΟΝΤΩΣ δινεται απο την ταση και το ρευμα λειτουργειας της ανοδου, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ η συνολικη ισχυς που δινεται απο το γινομενο τους. Χαρακτηριζεται ομως απο αυτο ως μερος του... 
Ενα παραδειγμα ειναι η 
4CX250B/M Power Tetrode
MAXIMUM RATINGS AND TYPICAL OPERATING CONDITIONS
RF Power Amplifier or Oscillator--Class C Telegraphy
Maximum Ratings
DC Plate Voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . DC 2000 Volts
Plate Current . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .0.25 Ampere
Plate Dissipation . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 250 Watts

Typical Operation 175MHz
DC Plate Voltage . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2000 
DC Plate Current . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .250
Plate Input Power . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 500Watts
Plate Output Power . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 390Watts

Παρατηρηστε λοιπον τα εξης... 
PdA (max)=250W  :Exclamation:  
Pain=500W typ  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Pout (RF)=390 typ   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  

και μετα do the maths... 

Ref: http://www.pentalaboratories.com/pdfs/4cx250b.pdf

----------


## erasor

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τον ακριβή ορισμό της ανοδικής απώλειας σε μια λυχνία , σε τι μετριέται και πως προκύπτει   :Question:  
Ας λάβουμε υπόψη την PL504 μιας και με αυτή ξεκινήσαμε την συζήτηση.
Οταν λέει η Philips 16w τι εννοεί ? και τι πρέπει να προσέξω εγώ στην κατασκευή μου ώστε να έχω συνεχή και αδιάλυπτη λειτουργία χωρίς η λυχνία να καταστραφεί σε σύντομο χρονικο διάστημα.

----------


## RFΧpert

Λοιπον θα γραψω κατι σε πολυ απλοποιημενη μορφη, και δεν θα ασχοληθω καθολου με οποιονδηποτε σχολιασμο του απο οποιονδηποτε... Σε απλα Ελληνικα χωρις να μπουμε σε θεωριες, μαθηματικα, κλπ οι ΑΝΟΔΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτο που λεει το ονομα τους... 

Ολα τα μερη μιας λυχνιας ειναι κατασκευασμενα απο φυσικα υλικα (συνηθως κραμματα μεταλλων). Ως εκ τουτου και η ανοδος της, η οποια μαλιστα εχει την ιδιαιτεροτητα να ειναι ο τελικος αποδεκτης καθε κινησης ηλεκτρονιων εντος της λυχνιας. Σαν φυσικο υλικο που ειναι ακολουθει τους νομους της φυσικης και ως εκ τουτου παρουσιαζει συγκεκριμενες θερμικες και μηχανικες αντοχες, εκτος απο τις ηλεκτρικες ιδιοτητες της κατα την λειτουργεια της λυχνιας. 
Οπως ειναι φυσικο και ισχυει για ολους τους αγωγους, κατα την ροη ηλεκτρικου ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ρευματος απο μεσα απο το υλικο της, θα υπαρχει μια μικρη απωλεια λογω του ιδιου του υλικου, οπου το ποσο της ενεργειας που προσδιδεται σε αυτο απο τα ηλεκτρονια που "πεφτουν" πανω της θα μετατρεπεται σε χαμηλοτερη μορφη, ητοι θερμικη. 
Η μεγιστη θερμικη αντοχη του υλικου απο το οποιο ειναι ειναι φτιαγμενη η ανοδος σε αμεσο συνδυασμο βεβαια με το μεγεθος αυτης και καποιο αλλων κατασκευαστηκων δεδομενων της λυχνιας εν συνολω, καθοριζουν το μεγιστο ποσο ισχυος το οποιο εφαρμοζομενο η θερμικη αντοχη αλλα και μηχανικη αντοχη θα ξεπεραστει και εντελει το υλικο της ανοδου θα αρχισει να αλλοιωνεται μεχρι πλεον και την οριστικη καταστροφη του... απο τηξη. 
Μετραται δε σε ισχυ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ   :Exclamation:   και ακολουθει τον νομο του Ωμ. 

Εδω ειναι ομως και το κουιζ... Δηλαδη αν εχω μια λυχνια που εργαζεται στην εξοδο της κατασκευης μου με Ua=1000V @ Ia=1A εχω τελικα Pda=1KW  :Question:  
Ουσιαστικα ΝΑΙ  :Exclamation:   ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΦ'ΟΣΟΝ Η ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ  :Exclamation:   :Question:  
Δηλαδη αν η λυχνια σας ηταν στην θεση ενος διακοπτη ΑΠΕΥΘΕΙΑΣ συνδεδεμενο παραλληλα πανω στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου σας ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ και αυτος ο διακοπτης τεθει ΜΟΝΙΜΑ σε κατασταση αγωγημοτητας, θα συμπεριφερθει ως ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΤΗΣ αφου θα ΑΓΕΙ στο 100% του χρονου λειτουργειας, καταναλωνοντας ΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ 1KW   :Exclamation:   Αν η λυχνια σας εχει απο τα χαρακτηριστικα της αντοχη σε Ανοδικες απωλειες μεγαλυτερες απο 1KW τοτε θα αντεξει, απλα ζεσταινοντας το χωρο σας σαν σομπα   :Wink:  σχεδον αντιστοιχη ισχυος... 
Αν ομως η λυχνια σας εχει απο τα χαρακτηριστικα της (οπως διδονται απο τον κατασκευαστη της, που ξερει πολυ καλα τι μεταλλο εχει βαλει, τι θερμικη εκτονωση εχει, βαση του μεγεθους της ανοδου που εχει φτιαξει, κλπ) , μικροτερη αντοχη σε ΑΝΟΔΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ απο το 1KW (ξαναλεω, σε DC  :Exclamation:  ) τοτε, αν οχι αμεσα, αλλα σε πολυ λιγο σχετικα χρονο το υλικο της ανοδου της λυχνιας σας θα πυρωσει και αρκετα συντομα θα λιωσει (αν βεβαια δεςν προλαβει να ανοιξει τρυπα απο λιωσιμο στο περιβαλλον αυτου γιαλιου, για της γιαλινες λυχνιες...) 

Πως υπολογιζουμε τοτε που θα δουλεψουμε μια λυχνια ωστε να ειμαστε κατω απο τις μεγιστες επιτρεπτες Ανοδικες απωλειες  :Question:  
Απλα, απο το σημειο πολωσεως που θα καναμε στην ΚΑΘΟΔΟ της σε λειτουργεια DC (ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ). Η αλλοιως απο το ρευμα ηρεμιας σε DC αγωγιμοτητα αυτης  (πχ. ητοι το ρευμα που τραβαει οντως πολωμενη σε γραμμικη ταξη, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΗΜΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗΣ). Το σημειο πολψσεως που θα σχεδιασουμε θα ειναι αυτο που υπο αυτες τις προϋποθεσεις η ισχυς που θα καταναλωνεται ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ  :Exclamation:  , και ΣΕ DC ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ, να ειναι μικροτερη η ιση με την μεγιστη ανοδικη απωλεια... 
Πρακτικα, επειδη με την εφαρμογη οιουδηποτε σηματος ελεχου (οδηγησεως δηλαδη) στην λυχνια μας, οι ανοδικες απωλειες θα μεταβαλλονται ΑΝΑΛΟΓΩΣ της μεταβολης αυτου του σηματος, ΔΕΝ ειναι σωστο να σχεδιαζουμε με σημειο ΜΕΓΙΣΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΤΩΝ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΩΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΩΝ σε καμμια περιπτωση, αλλα σε ενα ποσοστο αυτων που αναλογως την ταξη λειτουργειας ειναι απο 30 ως και 80% των χαρακτηριστικων (κατα περιπτωση ομως ξεπερναει και το 100%, βλεπε Pulse Modulated at <5% on time). 

Αυτα σε οσο μπορουσα πιο απλα... και ας διαφωνησει οποιος θελει... 

 :Exclamation:

----------


## GREG

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## sigmacom

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τον ακριβή ορισμό της ανοδικής απώλειας σε μια λυχνία , σε τι μετριέται και πως προκύπτει   
> Ας λάβουμε υπόψη την PL504 μιας και με αυτή ξεκινήσαμε την συζήτηση.
> Οταν λέει η Philips 16w τι εννοεί ? και τι πρέπει να προσέξω εγώ στην κατασκευή μου ώστε να έχω συνεχή και αδιάλυπτη λειτουργία χωρίς η λυχνία να καταστραφεί σε σύντομο χρονικο διάστημα.



Με πολύ απλά λόγια? 
Η διαφορά ισχύος που "τρώει" η λάμπα στο κύκλωμα της ανόδου, με εκείνη που θα πάρεις στην έξοδο (ισχύ RF στην περίπτωσή μας), να είναι <=16W. Όσο περισσότερο υπερβαίνεις αυτή την τιμή, τόσο συντομεύεις την διάρκεια ζωής της λάμπας. Αν την ξεπεράσεις πολύ, την καίς άμεσα. Επεξήγηση των ανωτέρω, έδωσε ο RFXpert στο προηγούμενο post του.

Τώρα έχεις συντελεστή απόδοσης ~65% (77 Win - 50 Wout) που είναι κάπου στο αναμενόμενο, όμως με 27W στο κεφάλι της λάμπας. Αν επιδέχεται βελτίωση το συντονιζόμενο της εξόδου και πάρεις ~60W RF, η λάμπα θα ζήσει για πολύυυ καιρό!  :Smile:

----------


## sv9cvk

:OK:   :OK:   :Exclamation:   :Idea:

----------


## erasor

Δηλαδή είμαι περιπου στα 11w απώλειες παραπάνω απο αυτά που εχει σαν όριο  η Philips ?? 
Θα παίξω με τα πηνία εισόδου εξόδου  και θα δω αποτέλεσμα. Δεν έχω πειράξει τίποτα απο τη αρχή που ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί ο ενισχυτής οτι αφορα τα συντονισμένα εισόδου εξόδου θεωρόντας πως είναι ΟΚ , έχω χρησιμοποιείσει 1 mm σύρμα για το κύκλωμα εισόδου αλλα και για την έξοδο , ιδιες διαστασεις και σπειρες.

----------


## sigmacom

Ναί, είσαι 11W πάνω από το θεωρητικό όριο που δίνει η Philips. Κι αν θες να είσαι απόλυτος με το datasheet, είσαι 12.6W πιο πάνω (η Philips λέει να λειτουργεί η λυχνία 10% πιο χαμηλά από τα όριά της).
Η είσοδος ας μην σε απασχολεί επί του παρόντος! Το κύκλωμα εξόδου πρέπει να βελτιώσεις - ΑΝ και όσο παίρνει φυσικά... 
Επάργυρα πηνία, καλής ποιότητας πυκνωτές, υψηλότερο Q στο matching, μπορεί να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## RFΧpert

Χωρις να θελησω να προκαλεσω διαμαχες (βλακωδης η μη) δεν εισαι απαραιτητα τοσο πανω απο τις μεγιστες Ανοδικες απωλειες που αναφερει ο κατασκευαστης... 
Ειπα και επισημανα οτι οι ανοδικες απωλειες ειναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ μερος της ισχυος που συνολικα καταναλωνει ενα ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ  κυκλωμα, και μαλιστα ειναι η καταναλωση στην Ανοδο της λυχνιας και ΜΟΝΟ! Οταν σε ενα κυκλωμα οπως το αναφερομενο εχεις ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ καταναλουμενη ισχυ 77W και μετρας (θεωρουμε αρκετα αξιοπιστα και στις δυο μετρησεις βεβαιως) 55W στην εξοδο ΥΣ, θεωρεις οτι η συνολικη απωλεια ΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ και ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΥΧΝΙΑΣ (που αυτη θα ειναι η ανοδικη απωλεια εντελει) ειναι η διαφορα Pin-Pout ητοι 77W-55W=22W  :Exclamation:  
Ξεχναμε ομως οτι εντελει το κυκλωμα σου δεν αποτελειται απο μια ξερη λυχνια και μονο, οποτε τα εκλιποντα  22W "καιγονται" πανω στην ανοδο της... 
Να θεσω πιο απλα το εξης... Φανταζομαι οτι στην ανοδο θα εχεις καποια παθητικα στοιχεια οπως πυκνωτες, αυτεπαγωγη, κα. 
Αυτα οσο και αν θεωρειται οτι ειναι αμελητεα καποιοι, στην ουσια ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΕΣ ΙΣΧΥΟΣ εντελει, και μαλιστα ισχυος οχι τοσο DC που ειναι αυτη που εχεις μετρησει σαν ισχυ καταναλωσεως του ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΟΥ ΑΝΟΔΙΚΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ , αλλα πολυ χειροτερα ιναι καταναλωτες ισχυος RF  :Exclamation:   που ΠΟΤΕ δηλαδη δεν θα φτασει στην εξοδο σου για να μετρηθει απο το βαττομετρο σου...   :Idea:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  
Για να το δωσω πιο καταννοητα, ας πουμε οτι εχεις στην ανοδο σου ενα συντονιστικο κυκλωμα LC με συνθετη χαρακτηριστικη αντισταση ιση με το απαιτουμενο φορτιο ανοδου για την συγκεκριμενη λυχνια και απο αυτο εχεις παρει με ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΗ ΣΥΖΕΥΞΗ  :Exclamation:   (μετασχηματιστης επι της ουσιας δηλαδη) το σημα RF προς την εξοδο σου 50Ω  :Exclamation:  
Εστω λοιπον οτι στο πρωτευον (που στην ουσια ειναι το συντονιστικο κυκλωμα LC ανοδου) μπορεις να εχεις πχ. 68W ισχυ σηματος ΥΣ. Το δευτερευον σου (που στην ουσια ειναι το επαγωγικα συζευγμενο συντονιστικο κυκλωμα εξοδου προς την κεραια) θα μεταφερει την ισχυ που παραγεται απο το πρωτευον προς την εξοδο ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ, μικρο η μεγαλο...   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Idea:  
Το ποσοστο αποδωσεως αυτου του μετασχηματιστη εξαρταται απο πολλα πραγματα, αλλα βασικα απο, για να το θεσω πολυυυυ απλα, το ποσο σκληρη η χαλαρη συζευξη πρωτευοντος/δευτερευοντος εχουμε. Δηλαδη για ακομα πιο απλα, αν βαλουμε το πηνιο δευτερευοντος σε ενα μετρο αποσταση απο το πηνιο πρωτευοντος η ισχυ που θα μετρησεις εντελει στο βαττομετρο σου θα ειναι ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ σε σχεση με αυτην που πραγματικα παραγεται. Ενω αν αρχισεις και πλησιαζεις το δευτερευον πηνιο προς το πρωτευον θα παρατηρησεις οτι η ισχυ θα αυξανεται γεωμετρικα... (σημ τα μηχανηματα του ΠΟΠΗ ειχαν το ενα πηνιο μεσα στο αλλο ακριβως για να εχουν οσο γινεται μεγαλυτερη μεταφορα ισχυος... ανεξαρτητως αν εγω διαφωνουσα ΠΑΝΤΑ, αυτος ο τροπος ηταν ο πιο σιγουρος για να κατασκευασει καποιος ΧΩΡΙΣ κανενα οργανο και βασικες γνωσεις κατι απο ενα σχεδιο και μονο) Βεβαιως και αλλα πραγματα παιζουν ρολο ωστε ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα εχεις μετρηση του 100% της ισχυος που παραγεται στο συντονιστικο κυκλωμα στην ανοδο της λυχνιας. 
Οποτε δεν εχεις 22Βαττ αυτη την στιγμη Ανοδικες απωλειες, αλλα ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ που βεβαιως ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ και τις ανοδικες  :Exclamation:  Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι σε μια σχετικα καλη ιδιοκατασκευη με τετοιες μεθοδους συζευξης εχεις περιπου 10-15 απωλειες στα επιμερους στοιχεια του ανοδικου κυκλωματος...

Θα ελεγα οτι οσο η ανοδος σου ΔΕΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΖΕΙ κοιτωντας με πληρως σκοταδι στον περιβαλλοντα χωρο η ανοδιες απωλειες σου δεν εχουν ξεπεραστει (τουλαχιστον οχι πανω απο 10% που ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ εχει ανοχη κατασκευαστικα ακομα και πανω απο τα αναφερομενα ΑΝΩΤΑΤΑ επιτρεπτα ορια που αναγραφονται στα χαρακτηρστικα της λυχνιας)... 

 Αυτα και σε οποιον αρεσουν ή δεν αρεσουν... καλως

----------


## sigmacom

Γι' αυτό τον παροτρύνω να βελτιώσει (όσο γίνεται) το τμήμα εξόδου!
Ορθώς ομιλείς! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!  :Smile:

----------


## RFΧpert

> Ορθώς ομιλείς! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!



Μην λες τετοια βρε παιδι μου και εσυ, και προπαντως μην συμφωνεις δημοσιως μαζι μου γιατι θα στην πουν καποια "φυντανια" εδω που τα βλεπουν ολα σαν "μαθημα"...   :Laughing:   :P  και θα εχουμε 'Round 2' με προσομοιοσεις σε Spice κα. τετοια χαρωπα   :Wink:  πραγματα...  :P   :Laughing:

----------


## erasor

Γνωρίζει κανείς που θα βρώ επαργυρο σύρμα  :Question:  Στα Γιαννιώτικα τα άσημικά  :Laughing:

----------


## RFΧpert

Διατομη, και ποσα μετρα θελεις  :Question:

----------


## erasor

Διατομή λέω εγώ 1mm , εσύ τι προτείνεις για την περίπτωση του 504??

----------


## RFΧpert

Για τον ενισχυτη εγω θα εβαζα 1.5 αλλα και το 1 θα παιζει. Για 1χιλ πηγαινε παρε κανα δυο μετρα VECTOR DGS1600 καλωδιο τηλεορασεως και βγαλε την ψυχα απο μεσα   :Wink:

----------


## erasor

Άλλαξα τα πηνία εξόδου με επάργυρα του 1,5mm αλλά χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή στην ισχύ εξόδου και στο ρευμα ανόδου. Είναι σχεδον το ενα επάνω στο άλλο και τα ξεχωρίζει μόνο η μίκα που εχω βάλει ανμεσά τους για να μην εφαπτονται ηλεκτρικα. Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετες ώρες με αλλαγές στις θέσεις τους , τα εχω βάλει το ενα δίπλα στο άλλο , το ένα μέσα στο άλλο το αποτέλεσμα πάντα το ίδιο.
Το πιθανότερο να τα ξαναγυρίσω στο 1mm.

Υπάρχει πηνιοσυρμα επάργυρο με μονωση απο τεφλόν  :Question:  

Η επόμενη σκέψη που έκανα είναι να περάσω μακαρόνι θερμοσυστελόμενο και να τα τυλίξω και τα δύο πηνία μαζί ώστε να πετύχω την μέγιστη αμοιβαια επαγωγή και συνεπώς τον μέγιστο βαθμό συζευξης των δυο συντονισμένων κυκλωμάτων

----------


## RFΧpert

Απεφυγε κατα την αποψη μου παντα να βαλεις πηνιοσυρματα με μονωσεις τεφλον, κα υλικα τα οποια θα αλλαξουν αρκετα την ενδοχωρητικοτητα μεταξυ των σπειρων του πηνιου σου, αφου καθε υλικο σαν αυτα εχει διαφορετικη και μεγαλυτερη διηλεκτρικη σταθερα απο τον αερα (Er=1)... 
Το σημαντικο ειναι να πετυχεις το σημειο "κρισιμης συξευξης" πραγμα που ειναι ιδιαιτερως δυσκολο χωρις κανενα οργανο μετρησεων τυπου αναλυτη... 

Παντως σιγουρα το σημειο αυτο ΔΕΝ θα ειναι εκει που τα δυο πηνια εφαπτονται μεταξυ τους, ωστε να χρειαζεσαι μονωση και τετοιου μαλιστα επιπεδου (τεφλον  :Exclamation:  )...

----------


## GREG

Καμια μονοση στα πηνια των FM μονο ο αερας
το ιδιο θα σου βγαλει και το ενα και το εναμιση
το μονο που παιζει εαν κοντυνεις το μηκος τους
(χωρις να αλλαξεις το μεγεθος των σπειρων βεβαια)

ισχυ εαν υπαρχει ...περισσοτερη ψαξε να τη βρεις αλλου
καλη κατασκευη κοντα καλοδια σωστες τασεις, αντιστασεις
κλπ κλπ κλπ......................

----------


## MAIKLKF

που θα βρο επαργιρα σιρματα για πινια? :Sad:

----------


## jeik

> που θα βρο επαργιρα σιρματα για πινια?



απο  τον  κεντρικο  αγωγο  ενος  ακριβου  ομοαξονικου   τηλεορασεως .

----------

